# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Fhrt jemand bernchste Woche nach Klitmller zum PWA Event?

## Jonas.vlp

War letztens erst dort und htte mega bock nochmal hinzufahren. Also htte jemand lust mitzukommen oder noch Platz im Auto? Vom Zeitraum wre ich auch recht flexibel.
Ich komme aus der Nhe von Hamburg.

Jonas

----------

